# downloading from you tube. i need help



## the king (18 Jan 2008)

i am trying to download music from you tube. obviously i dont know much about it. i am hoping someone would tell me about the free software websites that are out their to do this. i should also have said that i then want to transfer the music to my mp3 player. i know iam looking for a lot here but would need to know in what order i would need to download the free software for this. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks

                                                                               the king


----------



## z107 (18 Jan 2008)

try www.keepvid.com
You can also get a flv player from here.


----------



## the king (18 Jan 2008)

thanks for that. i have that done . what do i do now.


----------



## z107 (18 Jan 2008)

Well I'm happy enough with .flv, but if you want mp3, there seems to be loads of flv to mp3 software out there.

Try converting your flv files with this
http://flvto.com/


----------



## born2bl8 (23 Jan 2008)

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/ytdownloader.html

the above downloads and converts (very quickly) to MP3 amongst others

and ... ... it's free

hope that helps


----------



## the king (28 Jan 2008)

thank for the replies. i find the easiest one to download and convert is www.snapfiles.com from born2b18. the king


----------



## Magic Monkey (3 Feb 2008)

If you use the Firefox browser (available here) you can use a plug-in called DownloadHelper with it (available here). DownloadHelper, as you'd expect, helps you download various kinds of files from websites you visit - including the .flv files that you get on YouTube.

Once you've got the .flv files you can convert them to whatever format you want. I'm on a Mac so I use iSquint, which is basic but free (I'm sure there are plenty of PC equivalents), or QuickTime Pro (not free) with the Perian plug-in.

(There's a couple of articles by Stephen Fry (yes, that Stephen Fry) on the subject of Firefox and the various things you can do with it: here and here. Amongst the best things about it are the adblock extensions - enjoy the web without all the annoying ads plastered all over it.)

Naturally, nothing in this post should be taken as condoning or encouraging anything that might breach copyright. But then I'm sure you knew that...


----------



## The Pool Boy (31 Jul 2008)

I use a program called Freecorder from Applian (just google it). It is part of my firefox toolbar and it basically records any sound output from the internet as an mp3 file.

Once I start a Youtube video I press the record button in my toolbar. You know it working as it displays a graphic equalizer type image during recording. Once the song is finished press stop. It then gives you an option as to where you want the mp3 file saved.


----------



## good2go (7 Aug 2008)

Hi, I'm also new to this! When I go to play videos on utube the video does not play in full it stops and starts. I have broadband (speed is 100.00) so what is causing the stop start business??


----------



## paddyjnr (7 Aug 2008)

good2go said:


> Hi, I'm also new to this! When I go to play videos on utube the video does not play in full it stops and starts. I have broadband (speed is 100.00) so what is causing the stop start business??


 Update your broadband speed to at least 2mb and this should sort it!!


----------



## good2go (7 Aug 2008)

Hi Pat, thats the fastest that my broadband goes. So I guess I just got to get on with it! Pants!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2008)

good2go said:


> I have broadband (speed is 100.00)


100.00 what?


----------



## good2go (9 Aug 2008)

The speed of my broadband is 100.0 Mbps.


----------



## rmelly (10 Aug 2008)

good2go said:


> The speed of my broadband is 100.0 Mbps.


 
Are you sure? How much is that costing you?


----------



## paddyjnr (10 Aug 2008)

good2go said:


> The speed of my broadband is 100.0 Mbps.


 With a speed like that you should be able to play every video on youtube all at once.. Doesn't sound right to me!!


----------



## Wojciech (22 Aug 2008)

[broken link removed] can help you but it's shareware. Anyway, you can try it before buy.


----------

